# New 25rss



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

Well, there's a new Outback 25RSS sitting on the side of my house. I promised vdub I'd post a picture, but unfortunately it got too dark before we had a chance. We met with the dealer at 2pm today to do the paperwork, then spent he afternoon on the PDI/walkthrough, then drove home, arriving around 6:30pm. Half the neighborhood dropped in to check it out, which ate up most of the daylight.

Only problems found during the PDI were one interior light is missing a cover and one stove burner wouldn't light. After a minimal amount of poking, pulling, prying, and pushing, it works fine.

First trip is planned for 14 days from now to Carlsbad Caverns with more experienced friends.

DW is happy because there's lots of shopping to be done between now and then.

Only bad side (this is a personal opinion), is the dealer waited until the very last minute to notify us they are no longer using Reese dual cam sway control hitches, but are using Eaz-lift friction hitches. I had no problems on the way home, which did include some highway and high speeds, but we'll see...

dak


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

ABOUT TIME! And no pics! Sheeezzzee! I'm going to disown you as #2 son! Way to go dak! Now we need to be planning that Yellowstone trip! I'm still waiting for the pictures.....


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

vdub said:


> ABOUT TIME! And no pics! Sheeezzzee! I'm going to disown you as #2 son! Way to go dak! Now we need to be planning that Yellowstone trip! I'm still waiting for the pictures.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're going to disown me??? You can't even respond to the "if you're alive, let me know so we can chat" email.

So when are we going to Yellowstone? Want to join us at Carlsbad Caverns in 2 weeks?

dak


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Carlsbad? Hmmmm, 1700 miles. Let me think about that. No....









Still waiting for those pics.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Luck with the new Outback, what no pics action


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

He's really remis in the pic department isn't he!? Remedial training may be required....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats dak!









Enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

There will be pics. Unfortunately, we've been hit by a monster rain and windstorm, with possible tornadoes touching down soon. The good news is the Outback seems to be handling it well as I can't find a drop of water anywhere inside.

dak


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats on the new trailer!!









I've had problems with my stove burners not lighting with the clicker knob. On my stove, if you lift the lid, there are wires connecting to the lighter knob, mine have a tendency to pop off causing the lighter to not spark.

Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap, I had the same problem with my lighter. Not sure why the they would want to come off -- guess they aren't tight enough. Maybe if I pinch them a little with pliers.

Actually, kind of nice that you are going thru the rainstorm. Allows you to do just what you are doing -- checking for leaks. Hopefully, you don't find any and more hopefully you don't have a hail storm!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Pic of the storm?


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

The burner problem wasn't an issue with the wire connection. It was getting a good spark and I could hear the propane flowing. For some reason it just wouldn't light. I think it had too much or too little gap, kinda like a spark plug.

As for the rainstorm... I think I spoke too soon. I found one small leak. I'd bet the water is coming in through the fridge vents on the outside of the trailer. I also bet that if the trailer were level (the entry/passenger side is too high), I wouldn't have this problem.

dak


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Dak

Congrats on the new TT. I know you and your family will enjoy the TT.

Still no pics









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats dak on the new trailers
May you have lots and lots of fun and good times








Don


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

There are finally two pics (1 outside, 1 inside) of the new TT in the gallery. Assuming I know what I'm doing, they'll also be posted below. They're not the best pics as we are VERY limited on space at the house and still a bit tight at the storage yard. I promise everyone I'll have good pics in two weeks from our first trip out.

dak

TT

TT


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Finally, pictures! Good deal! I like the color of your TV! Hmmm, almost the same as mine. How far away is the storage?


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

vdub said:


> Finally, pictures! Good deal! I like the color of your TV! Hmmm, almost the same as mine. How far away is the storage?
> [snapback]32501[/snapback]​


Storage is about 20 minutes from the house, but it's a two minute walk from the office. So, even if I can't be with her, at least I can check on her a few times a week.


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

We had another really good rain storm today and, since we happened to be real close to the storage lot (maybe I planned it that way?) for dinner, I decided to check once again for leaks. I'm happy to report the TT is dry inside.

dak


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Have a great time with the outback







Carlsbad will be a blast you'll love the bat flights at dusk. Two good campgrounds in the area the state park at Brantly lake and also the KOA is good(not much shade tough)


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

specialcampers said:


> Have a great time with the outback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure which campground we're staying at. A friend has made the arrangements.

As for the bats... I heard quite a number of bats died during the recent wind storms we've had.

dak


----------

